# whats coffee wine taste like ?



## Twintrades (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive read some recipes for coffee wine. I just was wondering what it tastes like ? Anything like coffee or what. Id hate to make a batch and find out its crap !


----------



## Poni (Apr 6, 2012)

it tastes like coffee! ha! No but i had a coffee mead that was amazing, nice body and killer coffee flavor, all i needed was a a doughnut to go with it!


----------



## Repsolal (Apr 6, 2012)

I tried RJSpagnols coffee port and thought it was very good.......... I have orange chocolate and white chocolate port from almost 3 years
ago and thought the coffee was better


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm glad to hear the report on the coffee port. I am in the process of aging some right now. I am thinking of maybe adding some Bailie's or khaloua to it. At least trying a bench trail.


----------



## Flem (Apr 6, 2012)

Dan, I was going to ask you last Saturday about your Coffee Port. I added the sweetening blend after it cleared. But since then (December 13), it still hasn't cleared again. I'm not sure if it is supposed to or not. Any ideas? I plan to fortify mine with Brandy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2012)

Flem said:


> Dan, I was going to ask you last Saturday about your Coffee Port. I added the sweetening blend after it cleared. But since then (December 13), it still hasn't cleared again. I'm not sure if it is supposed to or not. Any ideas? I plan to fortify mine with Brandy.


 To be honest with you Mike, I haven't even looked at mine for quite some time except to check the air lock. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 6, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I'm glad to hear the report on the coffee port. I am in the process of aging some right now. I am thinking of maybe adding some Bailie's or khaloua to it. At least trying a bench trail.


 
Hmm I have some Bailys imitation/ make your own flavoring, wonder if that would work????


----------



## Flem (Apr 6, 2012)

I think it's already going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 7, 2012)

I do a Coffee Wine from fresh ground coffee. We like it after dinner, or in the afternoon, or ??? Have some friends that swear by it! Roy


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 7, 2012)

Well i dont have any citric acid. What can i use in place of it ? Its jacks recipe 1 1/2 tsp is what it calls for.... ?


----------



## Deezil (Apr 7, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> I do a Coffee Wine from fresh ground coffee. We like it after dinner, or in the afternoon, or ??? Have some friends that swear by it! Roy



How bout a recipe for that there concoction?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2012)

Deezil said:


> How bout a recipe for that there concoction?


 Thanks for posting that. I was waiting for a reply that I forgot to post saying the same thing.


----------



## btom2004 (May 30, 2012)

Any word on that recipe yet?


----------



## FTC Wines (May 30, 2012)

Sorry ALL, I have been in Fl. & didn't see the posts looking for my recipe. Will be home this weekend & will post it here. I made coffee wine 30 yrs. ago with instant coffee & it was drinkable, but only so-so. This wine I made from fresh ground 8 o'clock, [what we drink for breakfast] & it was really good. It's now 18 mo. old & may have improved some, but not as much as most wines do. But it's cheap, easy & GOOD, hard to get all 3 in anything, never mind wine. Roy


----------



## cindy (Jul 25, 2012)

bump for recipe on the coffee concoction please


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 25, 2012)

OK, Grandson here's for a week, doing TOO much water sports right now will try to post recipe as soon as he gives me a break. Actually I thought I already posted it. AHH the memory is the 2nd thing to GO! Roy PS Found another 2 bottles of Coffee Wine yesterday looking for a "drink now" red.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 27, 2012)

Just posted the Coffee Wine recipe I used. Thought I was putting it in the " Recipes section" but it went into a regular thread. Oopps! Roy


----------

